# New Hevi-13 shells



## Ricochet (Jan 7, 2010)

It looks like Hevi-13 is stepping it up with a Magnum blend (5x6x7) similar to the Nitro 4x5x7 shells.  Hevi-13 and Nitro shells are the best IMO.  I may pick up a box or 2 of these new shells in Nashville.

http://www.hevishot.com/index.php?o...r-magnum-blend&catid=17:tech-center&Itemid=71

What do y'all think?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2010)

Could be nasty.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2010)

I also heard they are going to offer straight 7s.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's gonna be great stuff. 110 fps faster, 13g/cc, pellet counts and patterns should be up there with Nitros. 


Like the flyer, although I've never seen any lead load get 200+ pellets in the 10, don't know where they came up with that, should be closer to 100. They show the pellet count for the 3.5 to be 525, the last Nitro 3.5 4x5x7 that I cut open had 537.


http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/_Sell_Sheets/2010_Magnum_Blend.pdf


I'll probably buy a box to test and dismantle one or two to see how they're building them.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 7, 2010)

I will wait till some folks shoot them.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 7, 2010)

blindhog said:


> I will wait till some folks shoot them.



Same here. Y'all try them out and let us know.  BTW... the sooner, the better


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Like the flyer, although I've never seen any lead load get 200 pellets in the 10, don't know where they came up with that.



Yeah.  It makes you wonder if they aren't likewise inflating the numbers that their new load is getting.

And they aren't saying the pellets are 13g.  The guy at allaboutshooting told me they aren't saying what the pellets' actual density is.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Yeah.  It makes you wonder if they aren't likewise inflating the numbers that their new load is getting.
> 
> And they aren't saying the pellets are 13g.  The guy at allaboutshooting told me they aren't saying what the pellets' actual density is.





yeah they are Hal.


I just edited my post to include the PDF, says hevi-13

Here look

http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/_Sell_Sheets/2010_Magnum_Blend.pdf


----------



## boparks (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll wait for Hal and Rick to finalize conclusions and then I'm buying. 

I've been fine with # 6 Hevi -13s but if this is better, that 'd be great.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2010)

So these will be 5x6x7s instead of 4x5x7s? Can't wait to hear some pattern results.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 7, 2010)

What kind of 40 yard numbers are ya'll getting with the nitro 4x5x7's 3.5 2 1/4 shells. I might shoot these shells this year instead of the federal heavyweights.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

300mag said:


> What kind of 40 yard numbers are ya'll getting with the nitro 4x5x7's 3.5 2 1/4 shells. I might shoot these shells this year instead of the federal heavyweights.





 250-325 in the 10 ring @ 40, most often 275-300.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2010)

Gadget said:


> yeah they are Hal.
> 
> I just edited my post to include the PDF, says hevi-13
> 
> ...



The reason I am not so sure what the density of the shot is going to be is due to this message I got from a guy who is supposedly "in the know" about the new Hevi-13 shells.

Here's what he wrote me in response to my question on the density of the shot:

"_EM has shared information about products that is proprietary. I have been asked not to say much more about the composition of H-13 than I've said and I must respect that confidence. 

The H-13 shot has been produced in several different weights and with different thicknesses of moly coating and it's heavier than HS.

Now all HS is moly coated, not just H-13.

It is of course very possible for anyone with the proper equipment to weigh the shot that is in the latest generation of shells, produced September of 2009 and forward, and determine what the weight is.

I'm sorry I can not be more direct but trust that you understand."_

I guess someone is going to have to weigh out the shot before we know.  

If I was EM, and the shot was a full g/cc denser (13g/cc) than the Winchester and Remington competition, I'd be marketing it's density.  But they're not, so it makes me wonder what's up.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

hawglips said:


> The reason I am not so sure what the density of the shot is going to be is due to this message I got from a guy who is supposedly "in the know" about the new Hevi-13 shells.
> 
> Here's what he wrote me in response to my question on the density of the shot:
> 
> ...





Yeah, that's interesting Hal, I know some claim that hevi-13 is the same density as hevishot and the hevi-13 is all marketing, that wouldn't surprise me one bit ! Just think how much easier and cost effective it would be to manufacture all hevishot at the same time and to the same specs.


----------



## erniesp (Jan 7, 2010)

They are gonna distribute these out around the 18th and should be ready for purchase by the end of January.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2010)

erniesp said:


> They are gonna distribute these out around the 18th and should be ready for purchase by the end of January.



Thanks, I was about to ask that.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 7, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Yeah.  It makes you wonder if they aren't likewise inflating the numbers that their new load is getting.
> 
> And they aren't saying the pellets are 13g.  The guy at allaboutshooting told me they aren't saying what the pellets' actual density is.



Its very interesting Hal, I see that the sales flyer has been updated. I made a post on their board regarding the original numbers 128 in a ten inch and stated that this could be done with lead quite easily at 40 yards. Well my post got axed and a new sales flyer emerged.. 

Pictured Below Hmmm


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know how much they're gonna run?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2010)

icdedturkes said:


> Its very interesting Hal, I see that the sales flyer has been updated. I made a post on their board regarding the original numbers 128 in a ten inch and stated that this could be done with lead quite easily at 40 yards. Well my post got axed and a new sales flyer emerged..
> 
> Pictured Below Hmmm





Way different that the first one!!!  Geez don't know who these people are that are coming up with these numbers. The first flier is close to accurate with lead which usually puts around 100 pellets in the 10 at 40 with 2 1/4 oz, but the hevishot #'s are way way low, the new one is the opposite, double than normal with the lead and about what it should be with the hevi...........


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you all sure it is 5x6x7?  I looked at the site and all I see is "shot size 5,6,7".

Is shot size 5,6,7 the same thing as 5x6x7?  I didn't see anything on there like that.

I am just curious.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 7, 2010)

It is called magnum blend. So is should be a blend of 5,6,and 7 shot.


----------



## dkight (Jan 7, 2010)

think I might try a box of these and one of their new chokes .


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 7, 2010)

300mag said:


> It is called magnum blend. So is should be a blend of 5,6,and 7 shot.



Yeah, I saw that too.  I wasn't sure if they meant a blend of 5's, 6's or 7's.   I just didn't see the 5x6x7, that's all.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 7, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Yeah, I saw that too.  I wasn't sure if they meant a blend of 5's, 6's or 7's.   I just didn't see the 5x6x7, that's all.



That's a good point, I was under the impression that it is a 5x6x7 but you are right, the chart says 5,6,7.  The picture shows different size shot peppering the gobbler's head.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess I will let Gadget cut one open before I go and buy a box! Hurry up Rick!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 8, 2010)

The shells say 5,6,7 on them, so they appear to be triplex (blended) shells but that is confusing since we are use to seeing 5x6x7 for triplex shells.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone know how much they will be and when exactly we can get them?


----------



## dwills (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure that thier pellet count in the 10 will be artificially boosted based on the fact that they will load many more 7s than 5s and 6s. Nitro does the very same thing. I cut a nitro 4x5x7 open last year and i think i only counted around 25 or so 4s and not many more 5s. They use the smaller pellets to get these outstanding numbers.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2010)

icdedturkes said:


> Its very interesting Hal, I see that the sales flyer has been updated. I made a post on their board regarding the original numbers 128 in a ten inch and stated that this could be done with lead quite easily at 40 yards. Well my post got axed and a new sales flyer emerged..
> 
> Pictured Below Hmmm



The numbers on the second flier aren't impressive at all. Those numbers a way low for hevi-shot IMO. If that's what they are going to do I do not see these selling well, especially when you can get double the pellet count with nitro's.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 12, 2010)

The 128 in a 10" is from the first flyer, The 2nd flyer has had the numbers inflated to hard to believe numbers with the comparison to a lead #6 shot with over 200 hits  in a 10" @ 40yds.
Why would the first flyer not be accurate??
Environ uses a 30" bbl. for their testing and getting their velocity.
Nitro uses a 24" bbl. ( More realistic for todays turkey hunter.)

IMO, They arent Nitros, Wont be equal to Nitros.
They will give decent numbers, and will be better than lead which is what most people care about.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> The 128 in a 10" is from the first flyer, The 2nd flyer has had the numbers inflated to hard to believe numbers with the comparison to a lead #6 shot with over 200 hits  in a 10" @ 40yds.
> Why would the first flyer not be accurate??
> Environ uses a 30" bbl. for their testing and getting their velocity.
> Nitro uses a 24" bbl. ( More realistic for todays turkey hunter.)
> ...



I understand now. I was definitely confused. I wonder which numbers are right? They might really hurt themselves with people being skeptical about what the shot will really do.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 13, 2010)

I re read my post and it is confusing the, flyer I posted is the first one.. It was changed shortly to the high numbers as previously mentioned.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 13, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Anyone know how much they will be and when exactly we can get them?



According the email i got this week, the shells are suppose to be shipping to retailers now.


----------



## erniesp (Jan 13, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Anyone know how much they will be and when exactly we can get them?



Thank you for your inquiry.  We plan to distribute the blended turkey loads the week of January 18th.  They should be hitting the shelves within a week from that time.  This should make it available to you before the end of Januray.

Thank you,
Kristyne

This is the email i received.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Environ uses a 30" bbl. for their testing and getting their velocity.
> Nitro uses a 24" bbl. ( More realistic for todays turkey hunter.)



A 30" barrel is the industry standard for testing 12 gauge shells.  28" barrels is the industry standard for 20 gauge shells.   That's what the labs use.  Nitros must be doing their own thing with their testing.  And based on high pressure indications often found with their shells, it makes one wonder....


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Sales pitch,,, Moly coating ,, What?*



hawglips said:


> The reason I am not so sure what the density of the shot is going to be is due to this message I got from a guy who is supposedly "in the know" about the new Hevi-13 shells.
> 
> Here's what he wrote me in response to my question on the density of the shot:
> 
> ...



So what are they moly coating??? The shot cup in the shell? Looks like the cheese is sliding off the cracker about now!  Moly coating the shot,,, in the shell??? It Doesn't Touch The Barrell. The shot cup does. What a good marketing ply. lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

You guys read up on Moly coating of B-U-L-L-E-T-S. Moly coating bird shot has no benifit what so ever in the cause of it shooting smoother out of the barrell. The shot cup ,unless they have found a way to impregnate the plastic cup with molybenum, doubt it. 
Sorry for the caps. and not knocking your post at all. good info , it might be good shelss /loads, anyway
nice day to ya!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 13, 2010)

DCOMP54 said:


> So what are they moly coating??? The shot cup in the shell? Looks like the cheese is sliding off the cracker about now!  Moly coating the shot,,, in the shell??? It Doesn't Touch The Barrell. The shot cup does. What a good marketing ply. lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> You guys read up on Moly coating of B-U-L-L-E-T-S. Moly coating bird shot has no benifit what so ever in the cause of it shooting smoother out of the barrell. The shot cup ,unless they have found a way to impregnate the plastic cup with molybenum, doubt it.
> Sorry for the caps. and not knocking your post at all. good info , it might be good shelss /loads, anyway
> nice day to ya!




Yes, your right there is no pellet contact with the barrel....... or shouldn't be, but there is with the choke. The molly coating might help with pellet vibration and ricochet which is seen in hard pellets like steel, hevishot, and tungsten.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

The guy who wrote that is merely an independent tester unassociated with any ammo mfr.

My understanding is that moly coating is put on hevishot to give the barrel some extra protection from the hard shot.  It's always been a concern with hevishot.  They also have developed wads to handle the hard shot and protect your barrel from it.  Hard shot can scratch up forcing cones, barrels and chokes if precautions aren't taken.  No one is use the moly-coating as a marketing ploy to my knowledge.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 13, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> The 128 in a 10" is from the first flyer, The 2nd flyer has had the numbers inflated to hard to believe numbers with the comparison to a lead #6 shot with over 200 hits  in a 10" @ 40yds.
> Why would the first flyer not be accurate??
> Environ uses a 30" bbl. for their testing and getting their velocity.
> Nitro uses a 24" bbl. ( More realistic for todays turkey hunter.)




Like Hal said the industry standard is all 12 ga loads are pressure tested and speed tested with a 30" barrel. Don't know how many places have the equipment to do the proper tests but the only one I know of is Precision Reloading, that's where all the reloaders I know send their shells. I just sent some there last week to be tested.

I think it's that all the pattern testing is done with 24" barrels, if the speeds they listed were based off 24" barrels then you would have to add about 50fps to all their shells to get the industry standard, Based off known loading data there's no way they could run those numbers and be within SAAMI specs.......... Their shells should already be near the limit with the specs they list.

 FYI For every 2 inches of barrel you lose aprox 15fps in speed.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I think it's that all the pattern testing is done with 24" barrels, if the speeds they listed were based off 24" barrels then you would have to add about 50fps to all their shells to get the industry standard, Based off known loading data there's no way they could run those numbers and be within SAAMI specs.......... Their shells should already be near the limit with the specs they list.



Or PAST the limit...

Anybody who has had an empty Nitro hull get stuck in their chamber has seen a classic sign of shells WAY over SAAMI pressure specs.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 13, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Or PAST the limit...
> 
> Anybody who has had an empty Nitro hull get stuck in their chamber has seen a classic sign of shells WAY over SAAMI pressure specs.






I think your right......... was trying to be politically correct...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 13, 2010)

Gadget said:


> FYI For every 2 inches of barrel you lose aprox 15fps in speed.



not according to Nitro's website....

_"The modern turkey hunter sacrifices pattern performance and velocity for maneuverability of a short 21" barrel. A gun with a 26" barrel will give you higher velocity and better patterns. For every inch up to 26", you gain 7 1/2 to 15 feet per second in velocity, depending upon the gun. A 26" barrel will give you 10 to 15 percent better patterns than a short barrel with the same choke constriction."_


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

> FYI For every 2 inches of barrel you lose aprox 15fps in speed.






Gut_Pile said:


> not according to Nitro's website....
> 
> _"The modern turkey hunter sacrifices pattern performance and velocity for maneuverability of a short 21" barrel. A gun with a 26" barrel will give you higher velocity and better patterns. For every inch up to 26", you gain 7 1/2 to 15 feet per second in velocity, depending upon the gun. A 26" barrel will give you 10 to 15 percent better patterns than a short barrel with the same choke constriction."_



It looks to me like they're saying exactly the same thing, except Nitros is giving a range while the lab is giving an approximation.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 13, 2010)

hawglips said:


> It looks to me like they're saying exactly the same thing, except Nitros is giving a range while the lab is giving an approximation.



I was taking it as Gadget was saying for every 2 inches of barrel you gain, you lose 15ft per second....and that nitro was saying that every inch you gain you increase your speed by 15 ft per second.

But I might have read it the wrong way.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay I think I got it now....Gadget was saying that most testing was done with a 30' barrel so if you're shooting a 26" barrel you're going to be shooting 30fps slower

and he was also saying that since Nitro tests with a 24' barrel their speeds with a 30' barrel would be 45fps faster than they advertise. I got confused for a second but I think I got it now.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

I've seen results of studies that show you get about 100fps extra velocity by going from a 22" barrel to a 28" barrel.  I'm pretty sure I've posted a link or two on that before.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm kinda confused about the flyer... they are only putting 128 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards?  That doesn't sound very good coming from a 3 1/2" load.  That seems pretty low especially considering the amount of #7's that they probably have in there.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 13, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I'm kinda confused about the flyer... they are only putting 128 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards?  That doesn't sound very good coming from a 3 1/2" load.  That seems pretty low especially considering the amount of #7's that they probably have in there.



Someone didn't proofread their info and apparently they caught their mistake and here is the correct info:


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah... I got confused and thought that was the first one they released but that is the "corrected" one.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 13, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Okay I think I got it now....Gadget was saying that most testing was done with a 30' barrel so if you're shooting a 26" barrel you're going to be shooting 30fps slower
> 
> and he was also saying that since Nitro tests with a 24' barrel their speeds with a 30' barrel would be 45fps faster than they advertise. I got confused for a second but I think I got it now.


 

Yes, you got it..... but I think Nitros' specs on speed are based on the 30" barrel and not 24". The 24" barrel data is probably the pellet counts they list, don't know for sure, but that's what it seems like to me.




			
				Nitro_website said:
			
		

> "The modern turkey hunter sacrifices pattern performance and velocity for maneuverability of a short 21" barrel. A gun with a 26" barrel will give you higher velocity and better patterns. For every inch up to 26", you gain 7 1/2 to 15 feet per second in velocity, depending upon the gun. A 26" barrel will give you 10 to 15 percent better patterns than a short barrel with the same choke constriction."




This is what I was saying and I agree.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Like Hal said the industry standard is all 12 ga loads are pressure tested and speed tested with a 30" barrel. Don't know how many places have the equipment to do the proper tests but the only one I know of is Precision Reloading, that's where all the reloaders I know send their shells. I just sent some there last week to be tested.
> 
> I think it's that all the pattern testing is done with 24" barrels, if the speeds they listed were based off 24" barrels then you would have to add about 50fps to all their shells to get the industry standard, Based off known loading data there's no way they could run those numbers and be within SAAMI specs.......... Their shells should already be near the limit with the specs they list.
> 
> FYI For every 2 inches of barrel you lose aprox 15fps in speed.



Forgive me 
I may have read it wrong or assumed that the velocity info was also the same as the patterning bbl Nitro used.
I'd still like to know what lead #6s EM used to get over 200 in a 10" circle @ 40yds.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 13, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> I'd still like to know what lead #6s EM used to get over 200 in a 10" circle @ 40yds.



I believe they said it was Winchester 2 oz. 6s.

If their numbers for their new magnum blend are as inflated as their numbers for lead #6s, then Nitros is not in any trouble a'tall.


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Jan 13, 2010)

guys, i talked with Evelyn at HeviShot today and she says that the factory told her it will be the first week in February for the new choke tubes and the new blend shells. just wanted to let yall know.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Forgive me
> I may have read it wrong or assumed that the velocity info was also the same as the patterning bbl Nitro used.
> I'd still like to know what lead #6s EM used to get over 200 in a 10" circle @ 40yds.




Looks like I was the one who was wrong.........

It's amazing to think that the velocities they list are out of 24" guns, that means you would add 50+ fps to their listed speed to get the industry standard rating, that definitely expains why people have had problems with shells getting stuck in the chamber!! So the  H510C 12ga 3.5 2 1/4 oz must be throwing at about 1,300fps......  I would love to send some Nitros to the lab to be pressure tested!  1,200fps is about all you can get out of a 2 1/4 oz load before you go over the SAAMI limit of 14,000 psi, it some cases you will be over it at that speed, that's why you don't see any commercial 2 1/4 turkey loads over 1,200 fps.

While you may need at least 1,100 fps to kill a turkey @ 40yds with hevishot # 7 1/2, you certainly don't with Hev-13 #6 which comes out of a 24" gun at around 1,025-1,050.



			
				Nitro_website said:
			
		

> The muzzle velocity of the     ammunition you decide to use, must be at least 1,100 fps (feet per second) to kill a     turkey at 40 yards with a small shot size. To penetrate the vitals of a turkey head and     neck, the ammunition must hit with at least 1.8 foot pounds of energy. It is very     important to know the length of the test barrels used to test velocities of the ammunition     you select. If ammunition velocity is tested out of a 30" barrel (as most manufacturers     use), you would be very disappointed to know that you will not be getting their advertised     velocity from a 21" barrel. If you have access to a chronograph, which measure feet per     second velocities, you should test your ammunition to make sure you are shooting over     1,100 fps. Nitro Company tests all ammunition out of 21" & 24" test barrels (depending     on the gauge of the gun) so that you will be getting actual velocities. We also     temperature rate our shells for the maximum performance you will get at those     temperatures. Cold weather can hinder patterns drastically if loads are not chosen     carefully and tested in colder weather conditions.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 14, 2010)

> The muzzle velocity of the ammunition you decide to use, must be at least 1,100 fps (feet per second) to kill a turkey at 40 yards with a small shot size.



Maybe if you are using lead or hevishot.  And you might need 1400fps if you're using steel.   But not so if you are using denser shot.

Rick, do you have any 2-1/4 oz. Nitros laying around that you could chrony?   Yeah, I'd love to see what they are hitting in chamber pressures.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Maybe if you are using lead or hevishot.  And you might need 1400fps if you're using steel.   But not so if you are using denser shot.
> 
> Rick, do you have any 2-1/4 oz. Nitros laying around that you could chrony?   Yeah, I'd love to see what they are hitting in chamber pressures.





I don't, but a friend should, I'll try en get one from him and chrono it.


----------



## erniesp (Jan 26, 2010)

Got the Cabela's Turkey sales book in the mail yesterday and the Hevi magnum blend in 3" 2oz was in there for 19.99 per 5. The 3 1/2 I think were 24.99. Plus you can get a rebate from the manufacturers website.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 26, 2010)

It's still not on their site.


----------



## erniesp (Jan 26, 2010)

I just saw that. They are in the Turkey hunting catalog I got in the mail yesterday. I did just call Cabela's and they will not be available until Feb. 2.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 26, 2010)

I never ever seen a lead load regardless of the size of the load all the way up to 2 and 3/8oz that would come close to putting 190 shot let alone over 200 shot into a 10" circle unless maybe of course they did the testing inside a vaccum or in outer space where there is no gravity and you did a lot of this.  

Those numbers if anything are nothing but bogus in my opinion and a lot of other hunters who know as well.  If lead shot that good, very few guys would buy anything else.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 21, 2010)

One of my buddies picked me up a box at the Nationals yesterday. Can't wait to see how they pattern.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 21, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> One of my buddies picked me up a box at the Nationals yesterday. Can't wait to see how they pattern.



I got a box of them here as well.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at the convention this weekend. HeviShot had completely sold out of the shell I've been dying to shoot, the #7's! They did have the blend but I wanted the 7's. Looking like my Rhino's gonna be spitting Winchester Extended Ranges again this spring...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 21, 2010)

shawn mills said:


> I was at the convention this weekend. HeviShot had completely sold out of the shell I've been dying to shoot, the #7's! They did have the blend but I wanted the 7's. Looking like my Rhino's gonna be spitting Winchester Extended Ranges again this spring...



Shawn,
I'm gonna try the #6s and the 5x6x7 blend shells of Hevishot out of my M2. Also want to try the Federal Heavyweight #7s.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Jody! Let me know if you find any #7' heavyweights locally. I looked at the Federals yesterday too. Wish I had bought a box now!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone looking for the hevi13 20 guage #7s let me know.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Feb 21, 2010)

WESBULLDOGS said:


> guys, i talked with Evelyn at HeviShot today and she says that the factory told her it will be the first week in February for the new choke tubes and the new blend shells. just wanted to let yall know.


You can expect another delay on those Hevi-Shot choke tubes.....if you need an explanation, simply look at the picture of one one their website.  

If you notice the picture on the EnvironMetal website, the Hevi-Shot choke tube has axial (i.e. "slot") porting but the ones available for sale at the NWTF Convention in Nashville, TN now possess circular porting.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 22, 2010)

shawn mills said:


> I was at the convention this weekend. HeviShot had completely sold out of the shell I've been dying to shoot, the #7's! They did have the blend but I wanted the 7's. Looking like my Rhino's gonna be spitting Winchester Extended Ranges again this spring...



I was at the Hevi booth 45 minutes into Saturday and they were out of 7s. You can find them at rogerssportinggoods.com.


----------

